# T-mobile stickers



## Martin dk (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello.

I'm looking at the black and white tcr advanced isp t-mobile replica, but I'm wondering if its possible to remove the t-mobile stickers like the csc stickers on Cervelos.

regards Martin


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Don't quote me on this but I recently had a look at the Team TCR Advanced you are talking about and the decals look as if they're definitely clear coated.


----------



## Codicil (Jun 26, 2007)

My OCR C2 has painted on emblems that have clearcoat over them. I haven't looked at the T-Mobile logos to see if they are the same, but I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

The T-Mobile is painted and then clear coated. It is not a sticker. Sorry.


----------

